# More Clutch Work....



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok so I burnt my belt this weekend, doing something stupied. Good thing I have a spare, but anyway I am going to deglaze it and put the spacers on my cluthch face and I wanted to know if anyone knew what bearing VForceJohn takes out of the clutch and does anyone know how to do this or atleast where they are??


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe your taking about the KEBC bearing. Its on the Primary cover. Your primary bolt goes through the middle of it.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

yea its the KEBC bearing, is it ok to take it out? I know VForceJohn does. They say it helps out in the lower RPMs to build Accel.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW my mind is blown away!!! I just went to the kissofdeath website!!! Is the clutch work for the P650/700 the same as the BF 750? I think I may mod my clutch plate to get the weight down and put some washers on it....


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats the first time I've seen that write up. Very interesting. I've been thinking about doing something to mine too. I believe their the same or at least close enough. I may not do mine the same way he did but I do want to lighten it and use some washers to close the sheaves.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm actually thinking about cutting the cover like the dalton overdrive clutch cover.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Same thing I am gonna do. I am about to start on it now. Lets see how this goes haha


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey tadpole, where do you ride at? I am not far at all from you.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

at busco beach mainly


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

So I just got done cutting the clutch cover, yall please dont waste your money on the dalton ones. This was one of the qickest mods I have done. I even put extra time into it to polish it lol. Now I just gotta find out what bolts to add to my weights and should I put them in the middle or tip??? Also adding washers....Have pics up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was running the modded weights I used 8-32 SS with screw head cut off and nuts and washers on both ends. Added 4.4 grams to the end each weight. Don't forget the red loctite.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

how did they help you? where did you put them in the whole that was allready there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

post some pics of the cover & tell us what you did to it exactly, if you dont mind


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

With everything yal have helped me with you got it, but can anyone help me with the weights??


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

The 8-32 fits snuggly in the hole in the end of the weight. It gave me more snap down low and better acceleration to a point. It was nothing to write home about IMO. Keep in mind I have the 650. YMMV


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought about shaving the cover but didnt know how accurate I had to be to not throw it out of balance


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep this is how its done. Almost how I did mine. Still not as good as v-forcejohn but close.

You can drill holes in the cover to lighten it like this. You can drill more then I did. 4-3/8" holes in each web i'm told. I'm a puss! As far as balancing it. You can use a wheel balancer for a motorcycle.


















And if you look at the top of this pic you can see my spider is where i took the material from instead of the cover










Oh yah I made the tool to tack the spider off. its not hard to do. Its crud as all heck but works good. If you really want to torque it down to 
204ft-lbs weld a big nut to the center of the tool so you can put a socket on it.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

brute650i said:


> how accurate I had to be to not throw it out of balance


This is what I'm worried about. I'm going to talk to some guys around town, see if I can find someone that can balance for me. It will be easy to shave a little more off here and there but I need to find a machine to put it on.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can someone post usmctadpole's pics differently? I can't see photobucket pics.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just talked to a friend of mine that has a tire shop. He is going to take a measurement on his balance machine and stop by my shop this evening and to look at my clutch and hopefully we can make it fit. He also has a Brute so he'll be interested in this mod. We will cut one first and then take it up there and see how far out of balance we are. May not be until Friday but I will let yall know how it comes out.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> Can someone post usmctadpole's pics differently? I can't see photobucket pics.


well he hasnt posted pictures that i know of...but fabman did


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry but I wanted to test and everything before I post cause I did not want any one to try something that did not work.

Here we are drilling out the clutch cover to make quicker cutting times...
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=440377179&albumID=1012707&imageID=9072659










Here is the cover done and polished up, I went and had it balanced and its right on the first try!!! ( talk about luck )
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=440377179&albumID=1012707&imageID=9072664










Ok this pic is of the first screws I used, I put screws in the factory holes and they did not work they are TO LONG and didnt really add any weight. So I drilled the weights out with a 13/64 drill bit (well 10 drill bits) and got bigger bolts with lock nuts. You gotta put lock tight on also
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=440377179&albumID=1012707&imageID=9072666










These are 1/4 washers between the clutch and cluch cover. I used one all the way around.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=440377179&albumID=1012707&imageID=9072668










now I really hate to put my gains on here cause I know yall are going to think I am lieing, but I have no reason to...But with all this stacked up I got 7mph on top end, in a 300' Drag Strip witch is what we race down here I got 4mph out of it. So this is a must to mod for all around power!!!!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you put the pictures somewhere other than MySpace? It says your account is set to private and I dont have a MySpace account and I would really like to see these pics.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cool. nice gains!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I left them on myspace because for some reason a few people cant see them on photobucket, and I have no idea how to just post the pic up on this page. But my profile is now public so enjoy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mall Crawler said:


> Can you put the pictures somewhere other than MySpace? It says your account is set to private and I dont have a MySpace account and I would really like to see these pics.


^ See if that helps.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

after me and Head get our bikes tuned, that will be our next project.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice job USMC, it looks real good. Thats exactly what we're planning on doing. Except for the bolts, I hadn't really thought about that but I like it and I'm going to do that too.

Did you think about cutting out the opposite webs? I've been debating between the 2. The ones you did look like it will be stronger but the others look like it would be lighter.

Also did you balance? If not do you notice any kind of vibration from it?


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I wanted to do the smaller webs because they were stronger I didnt want to mess up the first one I did you know....

I really like the effect that the bolts did so think hard about it. I cut it and eyebald it as good as I could then went and checked the balance on it and for my first one it was dead on. 

Now I did my friends Brute also and eyebald his as well but never checked it and everything is normal

I dont see any reason why you could not cut the bigger webs out, let me know how it goes!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Other than top end gains, does this mod do anything else?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a cover plate that needs a new bushing if anyone would like to buy it to do this mod. I don't know if you can get the bushing separately. $15 plus shipping.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes it should accelerate quicker.

And according to Dalton it shuold cool the clutch better.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

How much are yall machining off the cover or off the spider? Both look like they are the same concept, just clearancing each other to travel farther. I havent seen the photos of the cover machined but looks like you would just need to machine to clear the four pads right?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Usmc what speeds are you gettin in 300'? 4mph is alot to goin in 300'

If I could gain 4 mph then I would be around 4.8 in 300' on motor alone. What are your 300' times?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

USMC hasn't been around in a while. His last activity was 7-14-09.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think he sold his bike it was on craigs list here awhile back


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just modded my cover today. Removed the KEBC bearing, milled out four of the webs in it, and clearanced it for the spider. The area machined on the back is a 1.5" wide slot .100 deep. All of this done the cover feels like it weighs about 1/3 of the weight.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. may have to bring mine to my buddy's machine shop soon.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh and this cover weights 8oz now, didnt think to weigh it before the mod so if anyone has one laying around give us an update on the difference.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I also want to add that the bushing in the cover is not replaceable according to kawasaki so be careful with it when taking the bearing out. They say it replaces as a whole cover.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I always wanted to send mine off to VFJ to get this done. Dont have big enough danglers to attempt this myself.

So is there a major seat of the pants difference?

Good job by the way!!

Scott


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ive read VFJ clutch work is the best bang for buck MOD..
thats my next investment.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I am a true non believer in his clutch doin what he says. Sure it increases top speed and gas mileage because your going into a higher gear lowering rpms. But I have ran a stock clutch and then on same night and had 0 gain in et. 

Maybe it was the setup between the 2 or maybe not but he claims 3 tenths in 300FT. That means that I should be running 4.8 on motor. Which isn't happening with an 800 running a stock valved, stock head, snorkled and running stock tires. 

A lot of people swear by his work but I myself have yet to see a dramatic change. Would I like to get one to test with, yes but I'm not sold yet


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I havent got to ride mine yet but im sure it will do exactly what i wanted. (rev freer and have more top end speed.) This might be close to vfj mods minus the sheaves. What you think BRUTEFORCE650i?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Heath070707 said:


> What you think BRUTEFORCE650i?


was you talking about me?

I think it will work pretty good free up some rotating weight. I guess only testing will tell but it kinda reminds me of what Jim does to his full race clutches.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone ever weigh the stock piece before the mod???????????


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Heath070707 said:


> anyone ever weigh the stock piece before the mod???????????


1 lb 1.3 ounces


----------



## likearocket0193 (Dec 19, 2015)

*07 kawasaki brute force 750*

So just bought the brute from what I was told it had a clutch kit in it just wondering how much noise should come from the clutch because wow mine is loud


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

likearocket0193 said:


> So just bought the brute from what I was told it had a clutch kit in it just wondering how much noise should come from the clutch because wow mine is loud


The only time clutches make noise is when the shoes are warn out or the flyweights or pins are binding.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

pics of my clutches


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

nice work rmax. Whats the charge to rebuild the primary ?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dman 66 pm sent


----------



## 7fiftyrider (Dec 24, 2015)

New to the page and have a question. I just recently bought a brute force 750 and it has 14" wheels and 27" itp mud lites on it I think it may need new springs what would be a good set up for that? Or do I need springs at all? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For that I would use an EPI Almond secondary and a Maroon primary. Nothing else.


----------

